# Please help fake abscond report by my employer



## mrkapable007 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello Every one , i would like to see some advice. 

I have been living and working peacefully in uae from April 22nd 2016 - present, i got a job with a llc company , and i have been working with same company for over 1year, my employer told me in good faith to submit my passport and i did , and he told me if i ever needed it i should rquest and he will give it back to me .i also work more than 15hoursa day from june 2016 - july 2017 without over time payment. 

On August 1st 2017, my employer told me while i was in office that i should go home no more job for me, however i obeyed and he told me to meet him at a mall where i went 3 consecutive times and he didnt show up, i called him several times and he ended up blocking my number. on the 5th day i met in in the office and he we discussed, he told me i should pay him 15,000 , or minimum 10,000Aed, but i refused his offer and i told him i will invite my parents then we can discuss futher.

My parents arrived uae on 10th of August 2017 this year, on 12th of August we went to meet my employer to resolve it ammicably so he can return my passport back to me but he insisted i must pay him 15,000 , inimum 10,000AED, however we couldnt come to a conclusion and we departed. 

On 13th of August we called labor office and i was told my employer filled an absconding case against me on 13th of july while i was duly coming to work and diligent in my work. i was told by labor to go and file a counter complaint against him., and also i was told to file my complaint against him for demanding 15000aed from me before releasing my passport. So i went ahead and filed my complaints in labor and a counter complaint in labour against my employer also . I have a communications and pictures betweeen me and my office driver dating back from may 2017 - July 30th 2017 , i have this as proof that i was always present at work and i have printed it all out awaiting the next step from the labor department. 

I have been worried , I am in need of advice on the next step to take, should i wait for labor ? should i file a complaint also in court ? kindly advice me on what to do next. 

God bless.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go again to the labour place you filed the complaint and ask them for execution.


----------



## mrkapable007 (Aug 17, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> Go again to the labour place you filed the complaint and ask them for execution.



thank you very much for your reply , please i would like to know what is execution ?how ever would they execute my complaint imediately .


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

file a police complaint for harassment as they can't demand AED 15000. go to labor court for further updates as i am sure they will help you. your employer can not take advantage of u. law is very fair in UAE and they will investigate it properly.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Austimmiacnt said:


> file a police complaint for harassment as they can't demand AED 15000. go to labor court for further updates as i am sure they will help you. your employer can not take advantage of u. law is very fair in UAE and they will investigate it properly.


Exactly. He' basically blackmailing you by demanding a payment for your passport. I'd actually go back to the office, demand your passport on the spot and if he doesn't comply, call the police to the office, because what he's doing is illegal.


----------



## mrkapable007 (Aug 17, 2017)

*i need help and advice*

Hello everyone, thank you for your advice.

please i am still in need of all the possible advice i can get, i got a call from the immigration department, and here are the questions i was asked . 

1. I got a call from the labor department asking if my employer called me to resolve the dispute and i said no 48 hours have elapsed and my employer didn't call me to resolve it.

2. the labor man asked me am i aware i have a blacklist on my name ? i was shocked and i told the man , sir i am not aware and no one informed me i have a black list. how can i have a black list when i didn't commit any crime and i dont have any fine.

3. He asked me how many months salary was i owed ? i told him for July i didn't get salary.

4. he asked me what date i stopped going to work ? i told him 1st of august my employer told me to stop coming to work. 

5. he asked me what do i want ? i told him my employer is with my passport and he is asking me to pay 15000 aed and get my passport back, then i told him i want to cancel and get another job . 

6. i called direct to immigration and immigration told me i should contact labor since i opened a case in labor .

7. Now have a job offer with a salary of 6,000 aed. 


Please everyone, i am confused on what to do, how to do it and what i can really do. 

HERE ARE THE EVIDENCE I HAVE TO SHOW AND PROVE I HAVE BEEN GONG TO WORK AND I DIDN'T ABSCOND.

1 . i printed all my call logs from my du post paid plan. in this call log it shows how many times my employer called e, how many minutes and also all office call are available as well. 

2. i printed all my office communication between me and my office driver, and i didn't delete it from my whatsapp, i have also made a backup of it all.

3. My passport with him is also a proof. 


Please and please i need guidance and advice.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What part of "Go to the police" do you not understand?


----------



## Zartox (Nov 29, 2015)

Don't stress to much, like the other members have said, go to the police.

With some knowledge you could easily destroy your employer, legally that is.


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

This January 6, 2017 article on *www.TheNational.ae* also appears useful:

*"UAE employers detaining workers’ passports can be jailed and fined up to Dh20,000"*

From the article:



> If an employer refuses to return a passport, the individual can register a case against them at their local labour office and even file a police case.


----------

